# what is daily fitness meal?



## SRHealthTech (Jul 7, 2016)

Diet is very important for growing bulking muscle. many young people desperately eat much steak, whole chicken, drink plenty of milk.

But you must know that the body's absorption capacity is limited. Every intaked of certain nutrients absorbed. And the redundant quantity of heat will be converted to fat.

Reasonable diet is taking much meals a day but little food each. Keep Nutrition balanced

Here my fitness meal : 

Lunch: 

   

Supper: 
   



Share your fitness meal, Guys!!  :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## Sully (Jul 8, 2016)

I was reading that post and thinking "that's a ton of food for one day!". Then I got to the bottom and finally noticed that each meal had a different date on it. Leg day makes me stupid(er).


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 15, 2016)

My diet is usually like this: (week)
1.
5 -6 omega 3 eggs in EVOO with 20 grams liquid egg whites
2-3 links of turkey sausage or lean beef
2 ezekiel toast with smart balance butter or almond butter
cream of rice with sugar free syrup

2.
6 oz lean grass fed beef
veggies
baked pot or brown rice

3.
2 chicken breasts
greens salad with olive oil dressing
Brown Rice

4.
24 raw almonds
pineapple

5.
powdered muscle drink from TN with added bcaa's and glutamine
before during after
workout
powo
50 gram egg whites
cream of rice with organic honey


----------



## Sully (Aug 15, 2016)

Amber1994 said:


> My diet is usually like this: (week)
> 1.
> 5 -6 omega 3 eggs in EVOO with 20 grams liquid egg whites
> 2-3 links of turkey sausage or lean beef
> ...



Which website did you copy and paste that from?


----------



## squatster (Aug 16, 2016)

Lots of food for


----------

